# I think adult swim should spin-off into it's own channel.



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

the programming is so different than it's regular offerings, and it's stuff I don't want my children to see. They did it with TV Land and others, why not this?

ej


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree. I live on the west coast and sometimes those shows start coming on at 8 or 9 here. IMHO its not cool how a kid channel can go from kid shows to R rated adult material in the matter of minutes.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

In total agreement. Noggin was the worst IMO.


----------



## Senze (Jun 15, 2007)

I think you can block TV-14 and up with the directv box. and all programming on Adult swim is properly coded as tv 14 or tv MA


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I think that is why it is called "Adult Swim"..... Little heathens should be in bed at that hour anyway..... (kidding)


----------



## juventuz (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't wait until June 1st, the season premier of the Venture Brothers... which will be in HD!


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with the sentiment that Adult Swim should be broken off as its own channel. For Neilsen purposes, it already is, just not physically on its own. 

To the sentiment it's because of the type of programming, yeah, I believe it when one might have an issue because Adult Swim is coming on out west at 9pm. Cartoon Network should do something about that; they purposefully start it at 11pm in the East, but obviosly they're oblivious to the western time zones. Just imagine Alaska! 

However, it's a fair point to note that you can block content based on its rating.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I agree with the sentiment that Adult Swim should be broken off as its own channel. For Neilsen purposes, it already is, just not physically on its own.
> 
> To the sentiment it's because of the type of programming, yeah, I believe it when one might have an issue because Adult Swim is coming on out west at 9pm. Cartoon Network should do something about that; they purposefully start it at 11pm in the East, but obviosly they're oblivious to the western time zones. Just imagine Alaska!
> 
> However, it's a fair point to note that you can block content based on its rating.


Maybe they should run a West feed about 2 hrs behind and an Alaska/Hawaii. then it probably would be cheaper to spin it off, but if that was on with SAT. morning cartoons and someones kid got a hold of the remote and was watching it then, we'd have all kinds off stuff over that too. Ah the'll say, hear, and do worse stuff on the playground at school.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It shouldn't be Cartoon Network/Adult Swim's job to monitor people's children and what they watch. That's the job of the parent.

Just my .02


But I think Adult Swim should be it's own channel just so we can see more Adult Swim content.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

I blocked cartoon network. Some of the cartoons on that channel are just so devoid of any intelligent content (not necessarily referring to AS content, either), they shouldn't be viewed by anyone, and keep in mind, this is coming from a south park season pass holder.


----------



## GlennJ84 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd watch it. Home Movies is AWESOME.


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

myselfalso said:


> To the sentiment it's because of the type of programming, yeah, I believe it when one might have an issue because Adult Swim is coming on out west at 9pm. Cartoon Network should do something about that; they purposefully start it at 11pm in the East, but obviosly they're oblivious to the western time zones. Just imagine Alaska!


Cartoon Network does have a west coast feed, but like most west coast feeds it is not carried by either DISH or Directv.

As far as getting its own channel for adult swim, here is the answer from adult swims's faq page.


> When is Adult Swim going to get its own channel?
> As soon as it is financially viable. Or as soon as we are relatively certain that an Adult Swim network can be profitable instead of losing millions of dollars a year. One of the main difficulties is the ability of cable systems to carry new networks.


----------



## Marauder007 (Mar 19, 2008)

the demographics Adult Swim attracts would also attract a largely different demographic than Cartoon Network itself. Thusly very different advertisers (which we already see).

IMO I think we're seeing the two try to do this, Recent forays into original programming (like Chowder (nominated Best Animated Television Production for Children in the 35th Annual Annie awards) and Metalocalypse (Premiered #1 among males 18-34)) serve as evidence. a few more series each and we should be set.

Unfortunately, it would mean CN might have Paid-Programming late at night (or would have to shoot for a different demographic than AS), and Adult Swim would (Presumably) have infomercials during the day. They could however run it similar to Spike (infomercials from 4a est to about 9a; which now that I look at it, most networks do almost that now.) AS could still obnoxiously rotate their prime-time schedule, and air the most recently shown 'season' during the afternoon (and still repeat it for West Coast viewers), they would have at least 14 hours of programming daily this way. And there are several series that aren't being shown right now (Big O, one of my personal favorites). They could use those as filler. and 5 or 6 hrs of Paid Programming seems _Nominal_.

As mentioned AS doesn't sit well with families due to objectionable content (I'm not a parent but I wouldn't want my kids watching stuff like ATHF, Robot Chicken, or especially Morel Orel, or Venture Brothers, not to mention Harvey Birdman: Attourney at Law.). CN could go back to appeasing homes with little ones. It's practically set up to do this, once the (ad revenue + subscriber revenue) - (cost of operating + cost of programming) equation comes back positive enough.

Alright, so the ratings for certain shows or certain times may not be enough to make an economic case for the launch of a new network (possible for either CN or AS). But I want it, and I would watch it, ergo they should make it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> I agree. I live on the west coast and sometimes those shows start coming on at 8 or 9 here. IMHO its not cool how a kid channel can go from kid shows to R rated adult material in the matter of minutes.


To be fair, this same argument can apply to OTA stations as well. Many go from after-school-friendly shows right to the local news where they will show car accidents and murder victim footage... Ultimately the parents need to be involved and know what their children watch to see what is appropriate.

At the same time, I also think the networks owe it to the viewers to accurately describe their programming. In this case, "Adult Swim" pretty much implies the appropriate age of the viewer just by its name.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

More emphasis was put on the child censoring aspect of my post than I had planned. I absolutely agree it is the parents responsibility. I just think it would make sense for the net.

I have everything past TV-PG locked out. However, when my daughter was 7, she couldn't sleep and turned on the tv. Comedy Central was running a Girls Gone Wild infomercial. The tv just happened to be on that channel and of course, it had no rating. Those ads are closer to porn than many things run on pay channels!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ejjames said:


> More emphasis was put on the child censoring aspect of my post than I had planned. I absolutely agree it is the parents responsibility. I just think it would make sense for the net.
> 
> I have everything past TV-PG locked out. However, when my daughter was 7, she couldn't sleep and turned on the tv. Comedy Central was running a Girls Gone Wild infomercial. The tv just happened to be on that channel and of course, it had no rating. Those ads are closer to porn than many things run on pay channels!


I don't disagree with your sentiment... I've seen those Girls Gone Wild infomercials on local OTA stations during the overnight (say around 2am) as well... so it isn't limited to any particular channel.

I've long said that it goes hand-in-hand that in order for parents to monitor TV watching for their kids, shows need to be accurately described AND shows should not run commercials that go outside the boundaries of the show's content either.

I routinely run into problems where I am DVRing something from a premium channel and either just before or just after they are running soft-porn... and since I need to pad my recordings to ensure proper coverage of the movie I want, I end up with snippets of soft-porn stuff that I really didn't want to be part of my recording.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

HDMe said:


> To be fair, this same argument can apply to OTA stations as well. Many go from after-school-friendly shows right to the local news where they will show car accidents and murder victim footage... Ultimately the parents need to be involved and know what their children watch to see what is appropriate.
> 
> At the same time, I also think the networks owe it to the viewers to accurately describe their programming. In this case, "Adult Swim" pretty much implies the appropriate age of the viewer just by its name.


My only problem is that cartoon network is kid friendly all day. I would not say the same for the networks.

Yes I can block ratings, and I do, but my issue is that my oldest is only 5. So this means he is asking me to come fix the TV and so on. Its not too big of a deal, I would just rather the channel stay kid friendly all the time. To me it would be like HBO showing their sex documentaries on their family channel, just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

tftc22 said:


> Cartoon Network does have a west coast feed, but like most west coast feeds it is not carried by either DISH or Directv.
> 
> As far as getting its own channel for adult swim, here is the answer from adult swims's faq page.


It's not about the ability of cable systems to carry new networks so much as it is their willingness to carry them. My cable system doesn't add channels to expanded basic anymore, only to digital cable, which I don't have. In fact, they moved two exp. basic channels to digital cable, leaving me with two less channels than I used to have.

So, when/if there's ever a separate Adult Swim channel, it will probably be on channel 300 or whatever and you'll have to have a cable box to watch it.


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Randal Graves said:


> It's not about the ability of cable systems to carry new networks so much as it is their willingness to carry them. My cable system doesn't add channels to expanded basic anymore, only to digital cable, which I don't have. In fact, they moved two exp. basic channels to digital cable, leaving me with two less channels than I used to have.
> 
> So, when/if there's ever a separate Adult Swim channel, it will probably be on channel 300 or whatever and you'll have to have a cable box to watch it.


Okay, I'm new here, so go easy on me.

Randal, you'll have to upgrade to digital cable in the near future. Cable companies have no choice but to move most of their channels to digital to accommodate the new HD channels in order to compete with satellite. So honestly, you'll either have to get a set-top box or buy a new TV with a QAM Tuner. It's really not a question of "if" it's a question of "when."

Which brings me to my next point. That's the whole reason Time Warner won't make Adult Swim it's own channel. Whereas Cartoon Network is an established basic cable channel, Adult Swim would have to be a digital channel, which would SEVERELY cut into their ratings. So it's likely that won't happen until at least 2012, when cable companies will be allowed to fully convert to an all-digital system.

And actually, Adult Swim may not even last that long. From what I hear, Time Warner's been having serious management problems lately, and they're considering revamping all the Turner networks. Me, I used to like Adult Swim because it had anime, but now that they've basically turned it into a cheap Comedy Central ripoff, I can't stand it. _The Tim and Eric Awesome Show_ is by far the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GaryPotter said:


> And actually, Adult Swim may not even last that long. From what I hear, Time Warner's been having serious management problems lately, and they're considering revamping all the Turner networks. Me, I used to like Adult Swim because it had anime, but now that they've basically turned it into a cheap Comedy Central ripoff, I can't stand it. _The Tim and Eric Awesome Show_ is by far the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.


I'm with you there... Adult Swim used to make sense... the live-action stuff just doesn't play for me on a cartoon channel. They also play other movies during primetime. I noticed Jurassic Park III was on the other night during primetime! Not a cartoon, and arguably not a family-movie either really.

Then again, if we are truly arguing the family programming angle... I find ABCFamily to be the worst offender since they routinely show non-family movies (Cruel Intentions comes to mind) in primetime and they have "Family" in the name!


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

HDMe said:


> I'm with you there... Adult Swim used to make sense... the live-action stuff just doesn't play for me on a cartoon channel. They also play other movies during primetime. I noticed Jurassic Park III was on the other night during primetime! Not a cartoon, and arguably not a family-movie either really.
> 
> Then again, if we are truly arguing the family programming angle... I find ABCFamily to be the worst offender since they routinely show non-family movies (Cruel Intentions comes to mind) in primetime and they have "Family" in the name!


Yeah, I'm guessing they showed Jurassic Park III because one of the main characters was a kid. Cartoon Network seems to have a thing for annoying kids nowadays. Go figure.

I agree 100% about ABC Family. By far the worst decision Michael Eisner ever made was to buy Fox Family Entertainment Worldwide. It's such a hilarious joke about the acquisition of that channel, it's amazing.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think CN may not last long. It might become an all live-action kids network called "Turner Kids Network". Turner is trying to compete with Viacom's Nickelodeon.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I love Family guy & cannot get enough of it.One of my coworkers got me hooked on it.I watch every episode I can.Comcast yanked CN from their line up recently.So now I have to watch it at home.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Adult Swim should be it's own channel, that way I don't have to deal with all those crappy kiddie shows, and can watch Family Guy during the day.


----------



## cablewithaview (Jul 22, 2007)

Turner Broadcast does have a Cartoon Network West coast feed available.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

CN could show the old cartoons on Cartoon Network like they used to, during the nighttime hours when it would have been AS.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I love Family guy & cannot get enough of it.One of my coworkers got me hooked on it.I watch every episode I can.Comcast yanked CN from their line up recently.So now I have to watch it at home.


It's probably because all the kids and teenagers who are failing school and getting fat. Mostly the parents in your community might have filed and signed a petition to get CN off the cable lineup just to get kids off TV, into their schoolwork and excerise outdoors.

And furthermore, Cable and satellite companies aren't responsible for children who are overweight and failing school.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

myselfalso said:


> CN could show the old cartoons on Cartoon Network like they used to, during the nighttime hours when it would have been AS.


That's why Boomerang exists. The place where all the old, corny, crappy cartoons from a million years ago come to rot.


----------

